# Jackson JS32-7Q or Jackson JS22-7?



## bythepainiseetheothers (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello good people!
After a few months stalking this lovely website, I decided to make an account (blah blah blah) BORING.
So! I want to get my first 7. My budget is not that high (250-300 euros) and I don't know if the Jackson JS32-7Q is worth the extra money, rather the JS22

Thoughts? Tips?

Help me fellas! 

EDIT: I was looking the Ibanez RG7421, and looks great, but I'm not sure about the scale length, because I want to down tune it a bit (Drop A, Ab). Cheers!


----------



## ScurrilousNerd (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a JS22-7, and its great for the money! Definitely worth the low price. From what I know, the only difference between the 22-7 and the 22-7Q is the quilted top, which IMO doesn't even look that great, let alone be worth double the price

Edit: If you're worried about scale length, I tune to a low E on it with a 74 (which is a bit floppy) and it's fine! Even have it intonated pretty well


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (Apr 18, 2014)

No, the tuning worries that I have is with the Ibanez, not the Jackson, hence the Jackson has a 26.5 scale length and the Ibby doesn't.

How's the neck on the 22? And the pickups? Tuners and all that?


----------



## ScurrilousNerd (Apr 18, 2014)

Neck is the standard thin Jackson type - pretty much the same as my MIJ soloist, but it doesn't have the compound radius which is a bit of a bummer, but is easy to adjust to. 

Tuners are completely fine, I haven't had problems with them but an upgrade wouldn't be unwarranted. Pickups are actually quite high output (which I like) but are also a tad muddy. Also, if you were to leave a low open string ringing and then play/tap on higher strings, the higher bits will be 90% inaudible.

My recommendation: Save the $200 you would from buying the 7Q and put it towards new pickups and/or new tuners for the 22-7.

Cheers


----------



## lukeshallperish (Apr 18, 2014)

The js32 also has a compound fretboard radius (12-16" I think) as well as a better bridge. Other than that and the quilt top it's pretty much the same.


----------



## rg401 (Apr 19, 2014)

7Q also got binding on neck&headstock


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (Apr 20, 2014)

Bump because I lost the oportunity of buying the RG8 T.T

Is the difference between the 32 and the 22 in the neck really big?


----------



## ScurrilousNerd (Apr 21, 2014)

Hmmm now that my ignorance has been proven 

I'd say that the combination of a compound radius fretboard, the nicer bridge, and the maple top would push my decision towards the 32-7Q. 

Note: The bridge drill holes in the 32 are different from the 22, in that you can easily put a hipshot into the 32 without any new drilling/modifications


----------

